# Masonic Meeting Minutes



## Bro. Staton (Dec 2, 2014)

Typically for your lodge meetings your minutes are recorded on a format which format does your lodge uses? Do you use a template or grand lodge form or did you create your own??? Examples would be great to see as well.


----------



## Rick Carver (Dec 2, 2014)

Ours are not specified as to how to write them or how to read them. Here are my templates.

First Degree Work         http://www.shawnee54.org/holding_bin/2014FirstDegreeWork.docx
Second Degree Work    http://www.shawnee54.org/holding_bin/2014SecondDegreeWork.docx
Third Degree Work        http://www.shawnee54.org/holding_bin/2014ThirdDegreeWork.docx
Stated Communication  http://www.shawnee54.org/holding_bin/2014StatedCommunication.docx


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 2, 2014)

PM Carver thank you for your quick reply and your templates as well.. I will upload a template in which I created for my lodge but I have not yet sumbitted it for final approval.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 2, 2014)

This is the format in which I created.....


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's a good question, as a master mason can I go to a lodge or write to a lodge in another country and request a copy of their minutes? For example if I wanted to know what kind of motions where made by George Washington, can I contact his lodge and request a copy of the minutes to share for a Masonic moment? If you were contacted by a brother for a copy of your minutes would you give them to him?


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 2, 2014)

Bro. Martinez that is a very good question as well. I would think that the minutes to most lodges would be open for review for another lodge. I think many times you could use them to strengthen on your weak areas and see how many lodges are conducting meetings.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 3, 2014)

I have thought for some time about this very subject  Lodge minutes should be available to all members in electronic format. You should excise and delete any items which might be sensitive or embarrassing. I believe that members would become more involved, if they knew what their lodge was up to.


----------



## caution22113 (Dec 3, 2014)

JMartinez said:


> Here's a good question, as a master mason can I go to a lodge or write to a lodge in another country and request a copy of their minutes? For example if I wanted to know what kind of motions where made by George Washington, can I contact his lodge and request a copy of the minutes to share for a Masonic moment? If you were contacted by a brother for a copy of your minutes would you give them to him?



Check your constitution regarding correspondence with "foreign" lodges. In my jurisdiction you would have to go through the Grand Secretary.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 3, 2014)

Under GLoTX law, the minutes are only open to members of that Lodge and "by such other Masons as have an appropriate reason therefor". As stated above, a request from a member of another jurisdiction would have to be made through the respective Grand Secretaries.


----------

